# Fruit trees



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I want to plant some fruit trees in my back yard. Citrus (lemon, orange and grapefruit). I have a peach tree that hubby has all but killed (pruned) but I can get a cutting off of it and get another going (it was planted too close to the house anyway but still saddened me to see what he did to it). Any suggestions on that (cutting/rooting) welcome too. 

Need suggestions on what to buy, where to buy and when to plant. Back yard has grown anything planted in it. Gets plenty of water but drains within a day of a good rain. Plenty of morning to early afternoon sun. Back yard faces east.

Spring, Texas.

Thanks!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Most if not all the citrus now bought at a nursery will be on the right root stock.

There was a issue with out of state citrus spreading disease so now all the citrus comes from Texas....

Urban harvest has their big citrus tree sale this month....itâ€™s a one day event and kind of a cluster F***

You can pay the same prices at local nurseries without the wait

When you plant it do it after the last frost or freeze this spring....

The most important thing for it to live in our area IMO is how and where you plant it.

Use the existing soil and donâ€™t plant it to deep.....the root crown should be above and showing.....

Google root crown and dirt Doctor....he has some great advise on the web.
He also goes into planting it to deep stresses it out and it attracts more bugs.

Citrus in the Houston area already deals with leaf miners and some other pest....

The more you do now will help it tremendously when it gets bigger.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Proper planting with a great explanation

https://www.dirtdoctor.com/garden/Root-Flare-Newsletter_vq2996.htm


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll plant only container trees from now on. Bought and planted 6 bare root trees last Feb., and 5 container grown trees late in season on sale because it was already hot and dry. Lost 4 bare roots,but all 5 of the container grown are doing great.An English walnut and persimmon made it from the bare roots.The container trees were oaks.I'm in North Texas is why I planted so late.Going to get some more walnut trees that will bare root. Oh ya,I planted a fig and pomegranate container trees that have done way better than expected.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't give up on the over pruned tree. Plants can surprise you especially if they have good roots.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I agree....that pruned peach tree may surprise you. It should be a good year for peaches with the chilling hours we've had.

I believe in planting what you like and that will do well in our climate. Plums, figs, and pears qualify for me. Very low maintenance....very high return. 

Blackberries are very tasty and the new varieties are very manageable. The thornless Ouachita is absolutely delicious heavy producer. Grapes, especially muscadine, do very well here and the grape jelly from them is the best there is, IMO. Very easy to grow. 

Pomegranates are relatively easy to grow and produce well. Just a few thoughts that might complement your citrus.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Great info! Thank you all very much. Hmmm, wonder if i could get away with planting a pecan tree. Hubby might have an issue with mowing around it. Can pecans be propagated from cuttings? 

Might look into a small patch of blackberries. Great idea. 

And advise on which is the best tasting citrus?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

The satsuma/ mandarin orange is one of the more cold tolerant and great taste if picked right. A pic of the peach tree might give some insight, don't beat on hubby too bad, peaches-especially young trees need fairly substantial "haircuts" to get them shaped up. They need to look like a vase, open center, for air flow and sunlight. But seal any pruning cuts with pruning sealer or latex paint--helps prevent diseases entering.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Plant for usage more than taste.

Myer Lemons do great here, how many lemons do you use in a year?

Oranges, Blood Oranges, Grapefruit, Peaches, stuff you use...

John


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Be AWARE of the 'chill hours' required, MOST big box stores carry fruit trees that WONT produce due to our lack of.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Pecan trees drop lots of little limbs and make a mess on a driveway.Wish I had a 1,000 of them.All the limbs mine drop go in my Weber grill for that little extra flavor in a T-bone.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Be careful if your land is flat and will be best if you build up the planting base (6 to 8 ft circle). Poor drainage will do lot of damage to production or even death to plant.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

I bought a meyer lemon tree at Houston Garden Center last March it's been doing great I picked 16 lemons off it the first year,the satsuma orange tree I bought at the same time is doing ok,i have them covered with moving blankets,and bath towels wrapped around the base to try to keep them from freezing.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

TUNDRA said:


> I bought a meyer lemon tree at Houston Garden Center last March it's been doing great I picked 16 lemons off it the first year,the satsuma orange tree I bought at the same time is doing ok,i have them covered with moving blankets,and bath towels wrapped around the base to try to keep them from freezing.


Had a Meyer lemon at my old house. HATED that thing. Pruning was a pita and looked like you got in a fight with a tom cat after messing with it. Always produced but didn't really do much with them. Kids would pick the lemons and sell them to a place off of washington avenue(not sure if it is still open) but they would make 300 bucks a trip of their own money getting cut up and making a run to the grocer who bought them Pomegranate is good for down here. Small tight tree and it's nice to have the fridge full of them when you see people paying 2-3 dollars a piece for them at the store. The pomegranate does attract some strange insects though!


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

hurricane matt said:


> Had a Meyer lemon at my old house. HATED that thing. Pruning was a pita and looked like you got in a fight with a tom cat after messing with it. Always produced but didn't really do much with them. Kids would pick the lemons and sell them to a place off of washington avenue(not sure if it is still open) but they would make 300 bucks a trip of their own money getting cut up and making a run to the grocer who bought them Pomegranate is good for down here. Small tight tree and it's nice to have the fridge full of them when you see people paying 2-3 dollars a piece for them at the store. The pomegranate does attract some strange insects though!


 The main reason I planted a Meyer Lemon tree is to freeze the lemons I pick is for when I cook crawfish...


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*tree sale tomorrow*

FYI...

Ft. Bend Master Gardeners fruit & citrus tree sale is tomorrow at 9am-12.
Ft. Bend Co. Fairgrounds.

https://www.fbmg.org/events/annual-sales/fruit-citrus-tree-sale/


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

Loquat do good in our area. Vietnamese nurseries sometime carry different varieties.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I usually ask more than I give on here but I have the Republic of Texas orange. So far the cold has not hurt it. Last year it froze and was covered with ice. Lost all the leaves but came back as good as new. Ok I am back to posting sideways pictures. Sorry about that.


----------

